# Bike Around the Buttes - April 17th



## polhero (Mar 8, 2004)

www.bikearoundthebuttes.com

Come for this fun event and bike around the smallest mountain range in America, located in Sutter County, approx. 40 miles north of Sacramento, CA. Three rides are available: 17.5 miles, 40 miles and a century. You'll see some great countryside and maybe learn some California history, as the route takes you through some of the oldest towns in California. All proceeds go to the Diabetes Society of Yuba Sutter.

April 17th, 2004 - 19th Annual Bike Around the Buttes


----------

